# mamonear



## Argótide

Holas:

sé que este verbo se usa en varios países con significados diferentes. El DRAE registra solamente "mamonearse", usado en Honduras. ¿Me pueden decir qué significa para ustedes?

grs.


----------



## Betildus

Acá nos referimos a "mamón": alguien que no corta el cordón umbilical con la madre o que acata todo lo que la esposa/novia dice.


----------



## NEGRO-JILOTEPEC

Hola, si eres mexicano debes saber que "mamón" es alguien insoportable, presumido, que hace payasadas, entonces "mamonear" es hacer todo esto.

Saludos paisano.


----------



## heidita

Mamonear en España como verbo apenas se usa.

Dice mi joya que es perder el tiempo.

*Deja ya de mamonear y date prisa*.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En Venezuela no se usa.

A veces he escuchado mamón: ¡qué mamón!, pero más que todo por chichón que es más conocida ¡eres un chichón!, por fastidioso, insistente, insoportable.


----------



## chics

_Mamonear _aquí es hacer el idiota, se usa poco. _Mamón_ hace años que no lo oía, también, ahora que pienso... estuvo muy de moda en los ochenta.


----------



## bb008

Por cierto acabó de recordar (por lo que dijo chics) que nosotros decimos "Mamonazo", cuando te das un golpe y te das duro, y te duele, generalmente entre las ganas de llorar, la queja y aguantando el dolor, dices "coño me dí un Mamonazo"....


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Se usa "mamar" en Costa Rica, y hace referencia a alguien que anda muy despistado (Por ejemplo:fulanito anda mamando) o alguien que se perdió de algo (Por ejemplo: sutanito mamó por haberse quedado en la casa) y luego "el mamón" es el tipo que está jugando fútbol y nunca pasa la bola.


----------



## bb008

Wil_the_terrible said:


> Se usa "mamar" en Costa Rica, y hace referencia a alguien que anda muy despistado (Por ejemplo:fulanito anda mamando) o alguien que se perdió de algo (Por ejemplo: sutanito mamó por haberse quedado en la casa) y luego "el mamón" es el tipo que está jugando fútbol y nunca pasa la bola.


 
En Venezuela Mamar y Mamando, es cuando no tienes dinero, que andas limpio, así se dice por aquí cuando no tienes ni para el pasaje...

"Ando mamando" - Estoy Limpio, estoy más limpio que talón de lavandera
"Que mamazón" - Te refieres en forma general, es decir todo el mundo esta sin dinero, sin plata

Hay un refrán: "el que no llora, no mama", esto es que para conseguir algo tienes que pedirlo, buscarlo, para tenerlo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México usamos mamar, no mamonear.

Y recuerdo otro refrán: la educación se mama.


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México usamos mamar, no mamonear.
> 
> Y recuerdo otro refrán: la educación se mama.



Mamonear, como ya señaló negro-jilotepec, sí es un verbo que se usa en México (por lo menos en mi rancho), Toño, aunque está cayendo en desuso. Creo que tuvo su auge en los años 80's.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argótide said:


> Mamonear, como ya señaló negro-jilotepec, sí es un verbo que se usa en México (por lo menos en mi rancho), Toño, aunque está cayendo en desuso. Creo que tuvo su auge en los años 80's.


 
Uy, como yo soy de RBD pa'cá, no me acuerdo . 

Bueno, por estos rumbos no se escucha. Acá siempre ha sido mamar, y tenemos varios exponentes de primer nivel.


----------



## krolaina

Coincido con la Joya, generalmente la frase va como él dice "deja ya de mamonear y...". Lo entiendo como "molestar", "dar la lata", incluso como "hacer payasadas".
Deja de mamonear/de hacer el mamón/de hacer el payaso.


----------



## manolo-

para mi mamonear es hacer el tonto, alguien que es un mamon es un cabron, capuyo, alguien que jode. por ejemplo cuando hay un atasco en la carretera los conductores se suelen gritar mamon!
discularme que no usase acentos..
un saludo


----------



## krolaina

manolo- said:


> Para mí mamonear es hacer el tonto, alguien que es un mamón es un cabrón, capullo, alguien que jode. Por ejemplo cuando hay un atasco en la carretera los conductores se suelen gritar ¡mamón!
> Disculpad que no us acentos..
> Un saludo


 
Disculpado, pero no olvides la importancia de las mayúsculas.


----------



## mjmuak

Me voy a atrever a decir que en Sevilla (digo _atraver_ porque yo no soy de Sevilla) se usa "mamona", indistintamente con hombres y mujeres, con un sentido que no acabo yo de coger bien, es entre "tonto", "maricona" (cobarde), "inútil"... no sé, lo he escuchado varias veces (siempre de cachondeo o para meterse con alguien) y no he sabido nunca lo que querían decir exactamente.

?Algún sevillano que me saque de dudas??


----------



## Argótide

Ahora recuerdo aquella canción de los Hombres G que va:

"Súper mamón, devuelveme a mi chica..." 

y siempre me pregunté qué podría significar "mamón" en este caso. ¿Alguien vil, despreciable, o solamente un jodón?


----------



## bb008

Argótide said:


> Ahora recuerdo aquella canción de los Hombres G que va:
> 
> "Súper mamón, devuelveme a mi chica..."
> 
> y siempre me pregunté qué podría significar "mamón" en este caso. ¿Alguien vil, despreciable, o solamente un jodón?


 

Igualmente me pasaba a mí, incluso pensé que lo decían para hacer rimar la canción. Y me preguntaba porqué le dirán a este chico "mamón"


----------



## manolo-

la cancion no es SUFRE mamon devuelbeme a mi chica y te retorceras entre polvos pica-pica(8)
siempre pense que era sufre:S
un saludo


----------



## Argótide

manolo- said:


> la cancion no es SUFRE mamon devuelbeme a mi chica y te retorceras entre polvos pica-pica(8)
> siempre pense que era sufre:S
> un saludo



¡Jajjaja, es cierto!  Yo siempre lo había oído como "súper", pero ya me di cuenta que no era eso.  Gracias.


----------



## sicoticosandro

Argótide said:


> Ahora recuerdo aquella canción de los Hombres G que va:
> 
> "Súper mamón, devuelveme a mi chica..."
> 
> y siempre me pregunté qué podría significar "mamón" en este caso. ¿Alguien vil, despreciable, o solamente un jodón?




jajaja estas equivocado...esa canción tb. la canta un grupo chileno y dice en realidad:

"Súper *LADRON, *devuelveme a mi chica"

ahi tiene más sentido o no?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La versión que yo conozco es la de Hombres G, y dice "Sufre, mamón, devuélveme a mi chica, o te retorcerás entre polvos pica pica".

Aquí la letra: http://www.lyricsdownload.com/hombres-g-sufre-mamon-devuelveme-a-mi-chica-lyrics.html

Lo raro es que en algunos sitios la canción lleva por título "Sufre mamón", en otros "Devuélveme a mi chica" y otros "Sufre mamón devuélveme a mi chica".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

sicoticosandro said:


> jajaja estas equivocado...esa canción tb. la canta un grupo chileno y dice en realidad:
> 
> "Súper *LADRON, *devuelveme a mi chica"
> 
> ahi tiene más sentido o no?


 
Whats??? jamás la escuché asi....



ToñoTorreón said:


> La versión que yo conozco es la de Hombres G, y dice "Sufre, mamón, devuélveme a mi chica, o te retorcerás entre polvos pica pica".
> 
> Aquí la letra: http://www.lyricsdownload.com/hombres-g-sufre-mamon-devuelveme-a-mi-chica-lyrics.html
> 
> Lo raro es que en algunos sitios la canción lleva por título "Sufre mamón", en otros "Devuélveme a mi chica" y otros "Sufre mamón devuélveme a mi chica".


Que cosas, yo la conozco como, "polvo pica pica."
pero si estoy de acuerdo en que es " sufre mamón... "


----------



## bb008

sicoticosandro said:


> jajaja estas equivocado...esa canción tb. la canta un grupo chileno y dice en realidad:
> 
> "Súper *LADRON, *devuelveme a mi chica"
> 
> ahi tiene más sentido o no?


 
Un grupo chileno, que yo sepa la original la cantaba el Grupo Español Hombres G, puede que ese grupo cante una nueva versión.


----------



## mtymx

hablando de esa canción, los hombres G son argentinos, no?
Creo que nos falta el uso que le dan los argentinos a ésta palabra.


----------



## heidita

manolo- said:


> La canción no es SUFRE mamón devuélVeme a mi chica y te retorcerás entre polvos pica-pica(8)
> Siempre pensé que era sufre:S
> Un saludo


 
Yo también conozco la canción: es _sufre_, tienes razón, Manolo.

(Manolo, hay mucha gente aprendiendo español en este foro, te rogaría una cierta atención al escribir al menos con mayúsculas)

De todas formas, en este caso, digo yo, mamón está usado como "cabrón".


----------



## sicoticosandro

ToñoTorreón said:


> La versión que yo conozco es la de Hombres G, y dice "Sufre, mamón, devuélveme a mi chica, o te retorcerás entre polvos pica pica".
> 
> Aquí la letra: http://www.lyricsdownload.com/hombres-g-sufre-mamon-devuelveme-a-mi-chica-lyrics.html
> 
> Lo raro es que en algunos sitios la canción lleva por título "Sufre mamón", en otros "Devuélveme a mi chica" y otros "Sufre mamón devuélveme a mi chica".


 

Mis disculpas, tienes toda la razón, este es un caso de mini plagio muy decadente...porque en serio hay un grupo de cumbia muy decadente que se llama "alegría" y que canta una canción que se llama "super ladrón"que es casi igual el estribillo.


----------



## sikeluna

Sí, en efecto, es sufre. jeje, mítica canción, qué recuerdos... No creo que tenga mucho significado este insulto en este caso... Y por cierto, yo también he oído decir por donde vivo por lo menos, "estar mamado/a", para decir estar muy borracho o borracha.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá estar mamado, además que puede significar borracho, es tambíén estar fornido. También se usa "está mamey".


----------



## alora

Buenas.

Soy sevillano. El término "mamón, -a" es una de aquellas palabras de uso informal cuyo sentido depende del contexto. Puede equipararse relativamente a "cabrón, -a". Les pongo en situación.

Supongamos que dos amigos del barrio, especialmente si son jóvenes, se encuentran por la calle. Se saludan efusivamente y, por ejemplo, uno espeta al otro: "Qué pasa, mamona. Hace que no te veo". Es un abuso consentido, como el mentarse a la madre en el patio del colegio, no sé si me entienden.

En el caso de la canción de Hombres G (a la sazón paradigma del pijerío madrileño de los años 80), el tono es claramente despectivo aunque no lo suficientemente injurioso como para no poder incluirlo en un tema comercial.

Espero que mi comentario sirva de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hola Alora:

Entonces también conocerás la expresión "estar amamonado". Decirle a alguien que "está amamonáo" equivale a decirle que es un imbécil, un tonto, ¿verdad?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Otra palabra relacionada a "mamonear" es "mamoneo", que yo conozco en el sentido de "problemas", "jaleo".


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina, al menos en el centro del país, no se usa ninguno de esos términos. 
Mamón es la cría del ratón.


----------



## alora

> AllegroModerato
> Re: mamonear
> 
> Hola Alora:
> 
> Entonces también conocerás la expresión "estar amamonado". Decirle a  alguien que "está amamonáo" equivale a decirle que es un imbécil, un  tonto, ¿verdad?



Hola, AllegroModerato.

Cierto: estar "amamomao" es estar "atontao" o falto de interés. Como se ha mencionado antes, "ir mamao", significa ir borracho.

Creo que huelga decir que "mamar" también se refiere al sexo oral que la mujer practica al hombre. Pero eso creo que ya lo sabían. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Csalrais

Yo, igual que chics, creo que en general *mamón* ha decaído un poco como insulto en España... porque lo ha sustituido su aumentativo *mamonazo*. De hecho lo acabo de oír en un capítulo de la versión doblada de _Dos hombres y medio_.

Incluso *mamona*, usada por alora en su primer mensaje, me suena más común que la versión original.


----------

